# Your turn to do the laundry



## honey84 (Sep 25, 2011)

Well to start off me and the mr. Have been 2gthr for 11yrs total and married 3.5yrs. We have 2 sons 7 and 1 and a 16yr old female fam who we had to take in a few months ago. Long story short the dynamics is quite crazy at times. I wk ft and mr. Does odd jobs from hm due to being laid off. We have alot on our plate w trying to provide all 3 kids w a normal productive social and family life but w us only being 27yrs old ourselves it is extremly hard. Mr. Is starting to feel like he can't do anything right so he gives up and i am worn out from trying to pick up the pieces. I am starting to even think of sex as a chore and i hate feeling this way. I am losing my mind and considering taking some time to myself away from everything....help i need some balance and fast.


----------



## DesperateHouseWife (Oct 24, 2011)

lolz I thought this was about laundry. Talk to your husband,and tell him how you feel,and hopefully it will all work out. Does the 16 year old female help out in the house at all?


----------



## DoYouWoo (Jul 19, 2011)

I work weird hours, my wife works 9-5, so I am home during the days. To begin with my wife expected me to be a housewife, doing all the chores she would do - soon this led to arguments as I wasn't doing them to 'her' standards. So we agreed what I could do (home improvements, BASIC cleaning, errands), what she would do at the weekends (stuff she cared about more than me, e.g. a clean bathroom), then we got a cleaner in once a week to do other stuff - sure it costs us $ but we no longer argue about house chores! 

In my experience, when I guy loses his job he feels emasculated and it's easy to get depressed - so although you're having difficulties coping I think you need to talk wth him about how you're feeling but try to be understanding that he feels a bit useless right now - he's not a breadwinner and he sucks at chores.


----------

